
Ask HN: What novels feature realistic computing? - sago
We&#x27;ve all come across the hacker who is programming a worm in a time race with the three letter agency trying to trace their phone call. Or the descriptions of state of the art UIs that sound like a reject from a high-school UX module. Or computing as far-future brain-jacked retina-implanted VR mumbo-jumbo.<p>But are there good programmers or technical folks in novels too? Are there storylines that give you the sense that the author knows what he&#x27;s talking about?<p>Any recommendations?
======
wmf
_A Deepness in the Sky_ has some pretty good moments (not surprising since
Vinge is a CS professor).

------
pinewurst
Adolescence of P-1 - oldie, but goodie

